# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  "La buena magia", en época de iniciación

## soyo4

Puede parecer un tanto extraño, pero actualmente me estoy leyendo la buena magia (no se como, pero andaba por mi casa).
Y entre mis conocidos (magos) tengo dos opiniones, la de que es demasiado denso para leerlo mientras se esta empezando, y la otra, diciendo que es el mejor libro para aprender magia de verdad.

A vosotros que os parece, ¿Lo recomendais?


Yo mientras tanto seguire leyendo.... pero cuando termine los examenes

PD no se si poner este mensaje en iniciacion (tal libro para empezar) o en teoria (la buena magia, es el libro teórico por excelencia), yo lo he puesto aqui, porque no pregunto sobre ninguna teoría

----------


## Chema78

Yo estoy terminandolo y me parece muy bueno, (debo aclarar que yo casi acabo de empezar en magia) eso si, estoy haciendo una primera lectura y de seguro que le sacaré mucho mas partido a medida que pase el tiempo y lo vaya releyendo. 

Alguno de los consejos los he puesto en práctica y te aseguro que se nota en las reacciones.

Los que te dicen que es demasiado denso ¿que argumentan? 

Saludos!

----------


## soyo4

Dicen que para leerlo, se necesita tener un nivel mayor en la magia, para comprender bien el libro. Que mejor lea libros de técnicas y juegos.

Pero yo personalmente aunque no sé muchos juegos (se pueden contar con los dedos de las manos), quiero perfeccionarlos, y hacer magia, no trucos (aunque esto no se consigue leyendo un libro, sino que lo dá la practica, pero  por algo se empieza), que la gente se ilusione más con mi " magia"  :Wink1: , que al fin y al cabo, este es el objetivo, no saber hacer muchas cosas (bueno, esto tambien, pero con el tiempo), sino llegar al público.

Un saludo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Yo estoy con él ahora. Me parece un buen libro, pero tampoco ha de ser tomado como una Biblia. Creo que hay puntos en los que se puede estar en desacuerdo.

El libro es bueno, de eso no cabe duda. A mi juicio hay que leerlo primero de un tironcillo, como para ubicarse. Coger una idea de lo que pretende enseñar o contar y luego, poco a poco, ir abordándo cada capitulo, hacerse una buena lista de los puntos importantes y crearse una especie de 'tarjetas' con las claves a tener en cunta a la hora de mejorar las rutinas de cada uno.

Es, desde luego, un complemento al aprendizaje, aunque no me atrevería a concretar el nivel mínimo que convendría tener.

----------


## Chema78

Seguro que con mas nivel y mas experiencia se le saca mas partido pero no veo nada negativo en leerlo.
No creo que sea incompatible con leer libros de tecnicas y juegos.
Saludos!

----------


## ignoto

Yo opino que es un libro para leerlo cuando se haya tenido contacto con público real.
Aunque sea a las novias de los amigos (los amigos que se vayan al guano).

----------


## Chema78

> Yo estoy con él ahora. Me parece un buen libro, pero tampoco ha de ser tomado como una Biblia. Creo que hay puntos en los que se puede estar en desacuerdo.


Eres el segundo que oigo decir eso, la primera vez me lo dijo Rafa Cama justo cuando lo compré.
La verdad es que yo no me tomo como una biblia nada en absoluto, ni mucho menos la propia biblia!!! jajaja

Os habeís encontrado casos de gente que lo toma de esa manera? Por que solo con leer el prologo ya se nota que es, como "muy personal",  no se si me explico. Vamos que en el libro hay la opinión de Darwin Ortiz y el mismo lo deja claro.

Saludos!

----------


## soyo4

> Aunque sea a las novias de los amigos (los amigos que se vayan al guano).


guano1.

(Del quechua wánu, abono).

1. m. Materia excrementicia de aves marinas, que se encuentra acumulada en gran cantidad en las costas y en varias islas del Perú y del norte de Chile. Se utiliza como abono en la agricultura.

2. m. Abono mineral fabricado a imitación del guano.

3. m. O y N Arg., Bol., Chile, Ec. y Perú. estiércol (‖ materia orgánica en descomposición, principalmente excrementos animales).

Vaya Ignoto, que bueno, me he quedado de una pieza con la existencia de esa palabra. Bonita forma de decir una palabramalsonante (y no permitida en el foro)

----------


## shark

no conocias la palabra guano :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ?  :shock:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Hay gente con suerte a la que nunca han mandado al guano  :Smile1:

----------


## soyo4

No al guano nunca, a mi me mandan directamente a la mi****da, sobre todo cuando me pongo pesado  :117: .
Yo creo que por Málaga no se usa....

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Eso es mas castizo  :D 

Volviendo al tema, la primera lectura de la buena magia, incita a estudiar más magia, luego en siguientes vas viendo que aprovechas y que no. A mi me parece muy interesante, ademas es bastante ameno.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...yo creo que se le ha de sacar mas partido una vez se tiene rodaje. Creo que si te estás iniciando le puedes sacar mas partido a otras lecturas. Si te lo lees siendo un principiante, como he hecho yo, te da un aporte de material que tampoco puedes aplicar en tu magia, por que lo que necesitas reforzar son cosas mas básicas.
Si eres un principiante está bien como lectura, pero si lo que buscas es sacarle partido a tu trabajo con el libro yo creo que mas adelante ha de ser mas probechoso.
Respecto a si es una 'Biblia', pues hombre, yo creo que no, parece muy subjetivo, desde una perspectiva muy personal del autor, y muy enclavado en un tipo de sociedad (la estadounidense). Quizas cuando lo vuelva a leer, con algo mas de experiencia cambio de opinión.

----------


## zarkov

No es malsonante.
Vete a un centro de jardineria y pregunta por el guano. Anda que no es caro.

Y sobre Biblias, cualquier libro y sobre todo de teoría es susceptible de ser interpretado, adaptado y asimilado de distinta manera en base a la experiencia previa o concimientos. Lo que sí pasa es que siempre hay cosas que no se acaban de comprender en su justa medida hasta que se tiene la experiencia necesaria.
Yo lo he leído hace unos meses y ahora lo estoy releyendo y está más jugoso. Supongo que más adelante según vaya estando en mejor disposición le sacaré más partido. Pero no me arrepiento de haber realizado la primera lectura aunque no estuviera preparado para ello.

----------


## Ella

yo me lei el libro llevando sol medoi año y la magia, me parecio muy denso, muchos de los juegos que ponia de ejemplos no conocia...me parecio un libro interesante.
despues lei la magia de ascanio con el que me senti mas animada e identificada.
un año y medio de pues (tambien volvi a leer el de ascanoi) (en navidades) me volvi a leer "la buena magia" y flipe en colores!, me parecio muy ameno, conocia casi todos los juegos, visualizaba en mi mente las recomendaciones de darwin, entendia lo que decia, contrarrestaba su opinion con la mia: "m, cuanta razon tiene" "es verdad, no me habia dado cuenta!" "esto me ha pasado, o lo he visto en una ocacion"....etc, me hizo pensar, meditar, intentar aplicar alguna de sus ideas en mis juegos...
como ves la vision del libro antes y despues es completamente diferente.
eso no quiere decir que hagas mal en leerlo ahora, pero deja una notita "repetir lectura"   :Lol:

----------


## rafa cama

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> Yo estoy con él ahora. Me parece un buen libro, pero tampoco ha de ser tomado como una Biblia. Creo que hay puntos en los que se puede estar en desacuerdo.
> 
> 
> Eres el segundo que oigo decir eso, la primera vez me lo dijo Rafa Cama justo cuando lo compré.


Porras. Hilos e hilos procurando no coincidir con la opinión de O'Malley, y coincido en un hilo en el que ni he posteado  :Smile1: 

Es broma.

Aunque hay puntos (e incluso enfoques) con los que se puede no estar de acuerdo, coincido en que es un buen libro, por lo menos para hacerte reflexionar, y que en muchas cosas tiene más razón que un santo.

Por cierto, entre las cosas en las que no estoy de acuerdo está su interpretación del Showmanship for Magicians de Fitzkee (lo que llama "la falacia de Fitzkee"). Creo que está basada en una interpretación de la obra de este autor que no es (a mi entender) ni mucho menos lo que Fitzkee pretende decir. Sería una pena que no diérais a Fitzkee una oportunidad basándoos en lo que dice Darwin Ortiz. A mi parecer, toda la trilogia de Fitzkee tiene ideas, digamos formas de ver las cosas, muy interesantes. Eso sí, para leerlo, tendréis que recurrir al lenguaje de Shakespeare.

Ah, y referente a la pregunta inicial: Creo que no le puedes sacar el jugo de verdad a un libro de toría hasta que no tienes experiencia con el público. Cuando te hayas encontrado con las situaciones o problemas que luego mencionan los libros de teoría, sólo entonces la entenderás plenamente y la valorarás correctamente (y sólo entonces podrás decir si estás o no de acuerdo).

Referente al tema de las "Biblias" teóricas, recordar unas palabras de Tommy Wonder (en su libro de las maravillas 1, que según sus propias palabras tampoco es una Biblia, qué lío) viene a decir más o menos (cito de memoria) que el estado actual de la teoría mágica tiene un alcance incompleto, que hace que nada se pueda aceptar como dogma, y que probablemente un sistema teórico completo que contemplase cada aspecto y posibilidad sería más bien inútil. O algo así.

Interesante tema, de todos modos.

Saludines.

----------


## ignoto

¿Os dáis cuenta de cuantos de vosotros habéis dicho lo mismo que yo pero con mas palabras?   :Smile1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Os dáis cuenta de cuantos de vosotros habéis dicho lo mismo que yo pero con mas palabras?


Sí, mayormente me doy cuenta!   :Lol:  






> Creo que no le puedes sacar el jugo de verdad a un libro de toría hasta que no tienes experiencia con el público. Cuando te hayas encontrado con las situaciones o problemas que luego mencionan los libros de teoría, sólo entonces la entenderás plenamente y la valorarás correctamente (y sólo entonces podrás decir si estás o no de acuerdo).


Ahí está el quiz de porqué  no podía yo mojarme sobre cuándo es adecuado. Yo lo he comenzado a leer después de haber acutuado bastantes veces. Evidentemente, al leerlo, mi cabeza identificaba situaciones comunes (vividas/leídas) por lo que me es fácil sacerle jugo a lo que leo y questionármelo o no.

Si no se tiene experiencia creo que es más difícil, salvo casos como el Ruso, que es bastante sesudo y que tiene una experiencia (más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo) y lo ve de primeras con jos más preparados.

Me gusta también el planteamiento de Rafa de que no hay que creer a piés juntillas las opiniones sobre otros (Fitzkee). Lo óptimo sería, efectivamente, leer, comparar y sacar conclusiones. Cuando me toque una primitiva (me refiero a la lotería, no a las coetáneas de Ignoto) y pueda dedicar todo el tiempo que me salga de las bolas (y no de esponja precisamente) a la lectura lo haré. De mientras, pasito a pasito..

----------


## Chema78

> ¿Os dáis cuenta de cuantos de vosotros habéis dicho lo mismo que yo pero con mas palabras?



Y que quieres? que te veneremos por ello?   :Wink:  

Saludos!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Y que quieres? que te *b*eneremos por ello?   
> 
> Saludos!


AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## ignoto

> Y que quieres? que te beneremos por ello?   
> 
> Saludos!


Eso porque si, hala.

Para que veas lo malvado y aterrador que puedo llegar a ser.

----------


## Chema78

Mierda!!!!!!!!!! Lo sabía!! lo sabía lo sabía lo sabía!!!!!!!!


Que asco dais!!   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## rafa cama

> ... por lo que me es fácil sacerle jugo a lo que leo y *questionármelo* o no.


Chema, mira lo que he encontrado...

Ahora entiendo la ventaja de los mensajes largos, en los cortos las faltas se notan más.  :Smile1: 

Saludines.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
>  ... por lo que me es fácil sacerle jugo a lo que leo y *questionármelo* o no.
> 
> 
> Chema, mira lo que he encontrado...
> 
> Ahora entiendo la ventaja de los mensajes largos, en los cortos las faltas se notan más. 
> 
> Saludines.


Lo mío es perdonable. Se me ha deslizado una grafía Anglófona. Bastante bien escribo para ser Irlandés.   :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

> ...acutuado...  ...sacerle...   ...questionármelo... ...jos...


Si haber faltas...

----------


## zarkov

Leyendo el hilo se me acaba de ocurrir algo que es distinto a lo que magistralmente expuso Ignoto con pocas palabras y luego se ha repetido :

Está plenamente justificado que un principiante sin experiencia lea La Buena... porque aunque no entienda/comprenda/asimile nada se dará cuenta inmediatamente que esto de la magia es cosa seria y hay mucho camino que recorrer, más de lo que se piensa al principio. Ya habrá tiempo de sacarle el jugo, pero lo primero que se aprende es respeto.

----------


## ignoto

> Leyendo el hilo se me acaba de ocurrir algo que es distinto a lo que magistralmente expuso Ignoto con pocas palabras y luego se ha repetido :
> 
> Está plenamente justificado que un principiante sin experiencia lea La Buena... porque aunque no entienda/comprenda/asimile nada se dará cuenta inmediatamente que esto de la magia es cosa seria y hay mucho camino que recorrer, más de lo que se piensa al principio. Ya habrá tiempo de sacarle el jugo, pero lo primero que se aprende es respeto.



Plas...plas...plas   :Wink:

----------


## Chema78

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
>  ... por lo que me es fácil sacerle jugo a lo que leo y *questionármelo* o no.
> 
> 
> Chema, mira lo que he encontrado...
> 
> Ahora entiendo la ventaja de los mensajes largos, en los cortos las faltas se notan más. 
> 
> Saludines.


Buen trabajo Rafa!!!!!

O´malley has perdido toda autoridad moral para corregir las faltas a los demás!! (o por lo menos a mi)   :Wink:  




> Leyendo el hilo se me acaba de ocurrir algo que es distinto a lo que magistralmente expuso Ignoto con pocas palabras y luego se ha repetido : 
> 
> Está plenamente justificado que un principiante sin experiencia lea La Buena... porque aunque no entienda/comprenda/asimile nada se dará cuenta inmediatamente que esto de la magia es cosa seria y hay mucho camino que recorrer, más de lo que se piensa al principio. Ya habrá tiempo de sacarle el jugo, pero lo primero que se aprende es respeto.


Completamente de acuerdo, a mi para una de las cosas que me ha servido es precisamente para eso. Siempre he oido que la mágia es el arte de las artes y tal y leyendo labuena magia es la primera vez que tengo consciencia de lo que eso significa.
Saludos!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> O´malley has perdido toda autoridad moral para corregir las faltas a los demás!! (o por lo menos a mi)


 :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :( 

(Otro día te contaré las condiciones en las que tengo que escribir en el foro y comprenderás...  :Lol:  )




> Leyendo el hilo se me acaba de ocurrir algo que es distinto a lo que magistralmente expuso Ignoto con pocas palabras y luego se ha repetido : 
> 
> Está plenamente justificado que un principiante sin experiencia lea La Buena... porque aunque no entienda/comprenda/asimile nada se dará cuenta inmediatamente que esto de la magia es cosa seria y hay mucho camino que recorrer, más de lo que se piensa al principio. Ya habrá tiempo de sacarle el jugo, pero lo primero que se aprende es respeto.


Ciertamente es un comentario acertado. Incluso creo que se debería poner en las normas del foro como requisito de acceso. Tal vez así consigamos parar mucha avalancha de primeras preguntas absurdas.....

Un poco más en serio (aunque no todo era coña) sí que creo que una lectura de este libro puede ayudar a los que se inician a, al menos, plantearse que no es cuestión de 'aprender trucos y ya está'.   :Wink:

----------


## Calion

El libro lo tuve hace ya un año lo e leido dos veces y la tercera lo e estudiado más cuidadosa mente, lo que si me gustaria recalcar es que Darwin lo define como un libro de "Tecnica de Presentacion" y no de "Teoria", ya que te enseña metodos para mejorar tus efectos, como todo libro sacale el jugo!
Un saludo!

----------


## soyo4

> L
> 
> Está plenamente justificado que un principiante sin experiencia lea La Buena... porque aunque no entienda/comprenda/asimile nada se dará cuenta inmediatamente que esto de la magia es cosa seria y hay mucho camino que recorrer, más de lo que se piensa al principio. Ya habrá tiempo de sacarle el jugo, pero lo primero que se aprende es respeto.



Estoy de acuerdo, hasta antes de empezar el libro creia que practicando durante un tiempecito el juego, al final se podia hacer, y asi con todos. Pero ahora me doy cuenta, corregidme si me equivoco, que esto es mas una habilidad que se encadena, y que la parte mas importante, ilusionar al publico, se aprende con los años, y la practica, y obviamente aprndiendo juegos, tambien.

Un saludo

----------


## dreaigon

Pues nada, el otro dia no se quien me lo aconsejó y le dije que no sabia si estaba preparado para ello.(madremia que raro suena eso)

Así que viendo lo visto, lo incluiré en mi proxima compra, que viene a ir siendo ya antes del mes que viene

----------


## The Jack

Lo unico que se me ocurre agregar es que como nadie tiene la verdad absoluta todo debe ser leido y analizado por el lector quien sacara sus propias conclusiones (Darwin vs Fitzkee). 
Este Libro (La buen a Magia) es para leerlo màs de una vez en distintas etapas de tu magia, todos crecemos, ganamos experiencia y por supuesto le iremos encontrando mas detalles. Hay muchisimos libros asi donde encontramos juegos, comentarios, tecnicas, opiniones que dependiendo de nuestra "etapa" en la magia podemos aprovechar, entender mejor o encontrar cosas que se adapten a nuestro momento.

----------


## Pbl3

Hola a todos! Acabo de leerme el libro y me ha gustado mucho por eso me gustaria q me aconsejarais otros q hablen de lo mismo. Se q esta la magia de ascanio y los 5 puntos magicos . Hay alguno mas del estilo? Gracias por adelantado

----------

